
justin.tv as a way to augment your mind with the intelligence and knowledge of your viewers - amichail

======
amichail
Imagine using justin.tv to augment your mind, taking advantage of the
intelligence and knowledge of your viewers.

For example, in a difficult social/business situation, you would get instant
recommendations about what to do via an ear piece from your viewers.

You could also expand your sensory perception by having cameras and
microphones pointed in all directions. Again, your viewers would pick up
things that would be worthy of your attention.

~~~
veritas
How would you filter everything out? That's a lot of white noise to process
efficiently and quickly. Can't see it being a great deal of help during a
social/business situation... unless you're going to pause awkwardly for 5 mins
while you sort through all the suggestions. Same thing for extending the
senses.

~~~
amichail
You could use something like reddit to do the filtering.

You probably don't need to pause for five minutes because most social/business
situations last quite a bit longer than that. You could probably say something
later.

